# Scandalo Juve si allarga: Atalanta, Cagliari e Ronaldo.



## Toby rosso nero (30 Novembre 2022)

Scandalo Juve che si allarga sempre di più con il passare delle ore, ogni volta che emergono nuove intercettazioni.

Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maurizio Arrivabene, in una intercettazione, conferma di conoscere "un debito con l'Atalanta mai ufficialmente conosciuto.". Dovrebbe scaturire dall'affare Romero-Demiral prima che l'argentino fosse venduto dai bergamaschi al Tottenham per 50 milioni di euro.
Nel mirino anch l'affare Kulusevsky.

Questione Ronaldo, già riportata: sulla base della carta che doveva "rimanere segreta" l'attaccante portoghese dovrebbe riavere dalla Juventus 19 milioni di euro. Una cifra a cui nessuno è disposto a rinunciare. Ronaldo è pronto a impugnare la vicenda e a battere cassa.

Infine, emergono accordi segreti mai depositati in Lega con il Cagliari per ottenere plusvalenze.

Ma molto altro sembra che emergerà nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Novembre 2022)

Spero vengano giù anche le succursali e gli schiavi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scandalo Juve che si allarga sempre di più con il passare delle ore, ogni volta che emergono nuove intercettazioni.
> 
> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maurizio Arrivabene, in una intercettazione, conferma di conoscere "un debito con l'Atalanta mai ufficialmente conosciuto.". Dovrebbe scaturire dall'affare Romero-Demiral prima che l'argentino fosse venduto dai bergamaschi al Tottenham per 50 milioni di euro.
> Nel mirino anch l'affare Kulusevsky.
> ...



Non voglio sentire parlare di 2-3 punti di penalizzazione, questi devono essere radiati.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Novembre 2022)

Il Sassuolo e l'Udinese saranno le prossime.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scandalo Juve che si allarga sempre di più con il passare delle ore, ogni volta che emergono nuove intercettazioni.
> 
> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maurizio Arrivabene, in una intercettazione, conferma di conoscere "un debito con l'Atalanta mai ufficialmente conosciuto.". Dovrebbe scaturire dall'affare Romero-Demiral prima che l'argentino fosse venduto dai bergamaschi al Tottenham per 50 milioni di euro.
> Nel mirino anch l'affare Kulusevsky.
> ...


troveranno il modo di inficcarci pure Caldaia e Pipiton?


----------



## Blu71 (30 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scandalo Juve che si allarga sempre di più con il passare delle ore, ogni volta che emergono nuove intercettazioni.
> 
> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maurizio Arrivabene, in una intercettazione, conferma di conoscere "un debito con l'Atalanta mai ufficialmente conosciuto.". Dovrebbe scaturire dall'affare Romero-Demiral prima che l'argentino fosse venduto dai bergamaschi al Tottenham per 50 milioni di euro.
> Nel mirino anch l'affare Kulusevsky.
> ...



Quanta m… sta uscendo. Forse è la volta buona che la pagano per tutte le loro porcherie.


----------



## Andris (30 Novembre 2022)

per i nostri giornali fino a ieri "non si possono valutare i cartelli dei giocatori" e via ai servizi sul presidente più vincente bianconero
ora stanno uscendo questioni contabili più valutabili...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Novembre 2022)

E il fesso se ne uscito che le accuse PRECEDENTI erano errate  dai ! che voglio che le indagini arrivano fino AIA ! se gli fanno incavolare hahaha gli stanno dando dei falsi alla procura  spero " ah sì !? allora intensificheremo i controlli tanto per essere sicuri!" 


È un babbeo Ve lo assicuro quel Elkann


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scandalo Juve che si allarga sempre di più con il passare delle ore, ogni volta che emergono nuove intercettazioni.
> 
> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maurizio Arrivabene, in una intercettazione, conferma di conoscere "un debito con l'Atalanta mai ufficialmente conosciuto.". Dovrebbe scaturire dall'affare Romero-Demiral prima che l'argentino fosse venduto dai bergamaschi al Tottenham per 50 milioni di euro.
> Nel mirino anch l'affare Kulusevsky.
> ...


Lo scrivevo giusto oggi : occhio che scoppia il bubbone.

Tutto sommato era prevedibile perché le plusvalenze non sono pippe che si fanno da soli e perché ora proveranno a mettere in mezzo più gente possibile col fine di diluire il tutto .


----------



## hiei87 (30 Novembre 2022)

Neanche scontato che finiremo dentro anche noi. Storia già vista. Butteranno tutti nel calderone, per non punire nessuno.


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scandalo Juve che si allarga sempre di più con il passare delle ore, ogni volta che emergono nuove intercettazioni.
> 
> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maurizio Arrivabene, in una intercettazione, conferma di conoscere "un debito con l'Atalanta mai ufficialmente conosciuto.". Dovrebbe scaturire dall'affare Romero-Demiral prima che l'argentino fosse venduto dai bergamaschi al Tottenham per 50 milioni di euro.
> Nel mirino anch l'affare Kulusevsky.
> ...


Dai con l'Atalanta e il miracolo di Gasperson!


----------



## Gamma (30 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scandalo Juve che si allarga sempre di più con il passare delle ore, ogni volta che emergono nuove intercettazioni.
> 
> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maurizio Arrivabene, in una intercettazione, conferma di conoscere "un debito con l'Atalanta mai ufficialmente conosciuto.". Dovrebbe scaturire dall'affare Romero-Demiral prima che l'argentino fosse venduto dai bergamaschi al Tottenham per 50 milioni di euro.
> Nel mirino anch l'affare Kulusevsky.
> ...


C'è solo una parola per descrivere tutta questa situazione ed è "godo!".


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scandalo Juve che si allarga sempre di più con il passare delle ore, ogni volta che emergono nuove intercettazioni.
> 
> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maurizio Arrivabene, in una intercettazione, conferma di conoscere "un debito con l'Atalanta mai ufficialmente conosciuto.". Dovrebbe scaturire dall'affare Romero-Demiral prima che l'argentino fosse venduto dai bergamaschi al Tottenham per 50 milioni di euro.
> Nel mirino anch l'affare Kulusevsky.
> ...


Beh se la Juve trova il modo di dare i soldi a Ronaldo non ci saranno altre conseguenze.
La colpa del resto se la prenderanno Atalanta e Cagliari


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> E il fesso se ne uscito che le accuse PRECEDENTI erano errate  dai ! che voglio che le indagini arrivano fino AIA ! se gli fanno incavolare hahaha gli stanno dando dei falsi alla procura  spero " ah sì !? allora intensificheremo i controlli tanto per essere sicuri!"
> 
> 
> È un babbeo Ve lo assicuro quel Elkann


All'aia sono impegnati con il talco. 

Dai che tra un po facciamo come checco zalone : i dlogati da una parte ,reati contro il patrimonio dall'altra e poi facciamo il derby legalità.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Novembre 2022)

Comunque l'Atalanta tra bombe (vedasi Palomino), plusvalenze e cavoli vari sta diventando peggio della Rube.


----------



## Freddy Manson (30 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scandalo Juve che si allarga sempre di più con il passare delle ore, ogni volta che emergono nuove intercettazioni.
> 
> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maurizio Arrivabene, in una intercettazione, conferma di conoscere "un debito con l'Atalanta mai ufficialmente conosciuto.". Dovrebbe scaturire dall'affare Romero-Demiral prima che l'argentino fosse venduto dai bergamaschi al Tottenham per 50 milioni di euro.
> Nel mirino anch l'affare Kulusevsky.
> ...


Tu guarda se alla fine non spuntiamo fuori pure noi...


----------



## David Drills (30 Novembre 2022)

Madonna se ce l'ho duro. Da spaccare le pietre a colpi di verga.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scandalo Juve che si allarga sempre di più con il passare delle ore, ogni volta che emergono nuove intercettazioni.
> 
> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maurizio Arrivabene, in una intercettazione, conferma di conoscere "un debito con l'Atalanta mai ufficialmente conosciuto.". Dovrebbe scaturire dall'affare Romero-Demiral prima che l'argentino fosse venduto dai bergamaschi al Tottenham per 50 milioni di euro.
> Nel mirino anch l'affare Kulusevsky.
> ...


Devono sparire dalla faccia della terra


----------



## Raryof (30 Novembre 2022)

Cioè anni a prevedere cose scontate e now we here.
Cagliari che strano caso va dritto dritto in B dopo anni tipo.
Atalanta che è praticamente una seconda squadra non solo per il giro di giocatori, ma pure i vari pipponi smollati al Tottenham dove è andato Paratici, Benta, Kulu; Atalanta che diversamente da tutte le altre squadre è stata la spalla ideale per valorizzare i giocatori e per portare avanti pure diversi scambi molto redditizi come quello dei due centrali, Demiral glielo hanno dato in prestito con ddr camuffato perché si erano messi d'accordo per l'obbligo privatamente visto che i bergamaschi stavano cedendo Romero per bei soldi e una parte di quei soldi finì alla Juve che incassò soldi per pagare una rata di pippaLoca (roba di un anno fa)



> L'intreccio Romero-Demiral, tra Atalanta, Tottenham e Juventus, farà guadagnare due volte i bianconeri. Oltre alla cessione, sempre più probabile, del turco ai bergamaschi, in prestito con diritto di riscatto, la Vecchia Signora incasserà infatti anche i soldi del riscatto dei nerazzurri di Cristian Romero. La Dea eserciterà il diritto anticipatamente per poi poter cedere l'argentino al Tottenham e quei 16 milioni che entreranno nelle casse della Juve potranno essere poi girati al Sassuolo per Manuel Locatelli, con il club torinese che avrà anche più spazio dal punto di vista del monte ingaggi dopo l'addio di Demiral.



Kulupippa fu preso dall'Atalanta per 35 mln nel 2020 e forse questa è una di quelle operazioni su cui poi la Juve ha esercitato un certo credito negli altri affari con loro, ma non serve nemmeno scervellarsi troppo, parliamo stranamente delle stesse 3 squadre e di un dirigente ex gobbo che si è poi riciclato per fare un favore a tutti (cioè parliamo di 3 giocatori i cui soldi sono finiti tutti in un'unica cassa).
E su Ronaldo è grossissima, onestamente non ho capito se i soldi glieli abbiano dati tutti o abbiano saltato alcuni pagamenti, gli devono dare 19 mln ma non capisco per cosa, sicuramente non hanno fatto granché per tenerlo, lo hanno mandato via quando avevano capito che qualcuno gli stava dietro e stava cercando quelle carte.
Madonna che marcio questi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Novembre 2022)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Tu guarda se alla fine non spuntiamo fuori pure noi...


Impossibile, i nostri li perdiamo a zero, non facciamo plusvalenze


----------



## Swaitak (30 Novembre 2022)

Speriamo ci infilino il Totocoso al più presto nello scandalo


----------



## kYMERA (30 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Spero vengano giù anche le succursali e gli schiavi.


E' peggio di calciopoli.
Si sa da tanto ma nessuno voleva vedere.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2022)

Puntualmente le intercettazioni escono appena DOPO le dimissioni generali. Che schifo l'Italia


----------



## mandraghe (30 Novembre 2022)

Perché questo stupore?

Sono cose che qui dentro scrivevamo da anni: le succursali i casi Rovella, Cerri, il famigerato Muratore, il conio Sturaro, gli intrecci loschi con Genoa, Atalanta, Sassuolo, Cagliari e Udinese, Samp, cuccumella Suarez, i figli di ex arbitri assunti in società, ecc. Il tutto con gli osanna e le lodi dei giornalisti prezzolati, dei vertici federali e della Lega Calcio.

D'altronde una società che conteggia scudetti revocati senza che nessun organo federale dica nulla è evidente che pensa che tutto gli è dovuto.

Personalmente scrissi tante volte che il sistema messo in piedi da Andrea Ovino faceva impallidire le porcherie di Moggi. Moggi si "limitava" ad influenzare i risultati, questo imponeva il suo volere ad altre società che si dovevano piegare pena l'esclusione da un cerchio di affari e favori sul campo. In pratica era l'Ovino a comandare, e gli altri dovevano obbedire e subire.

Poi ci si chiede perché il nostro campionato ha lo stesso appeal di quello dello Zambia, e come mai nessuno vuole investire in Italia.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Novembre 2022)

Lo fannohh tuttihhh !!
Noi vittimehhh!!
42 sul campo e segno + sul bilancio!!


Tra 4..3...2...


----------



## uolfetto (30 Novembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Perché questo stupore?
> 
> Sono cose che qui dentro scrivevamo da anni: le succursali i casi Rovella, Cerri, il famigerato Muratore, il conio Sturaro, gli intrecci loschi con Genoa, Atalanta, Sassuolo, Cagliari e Udinese, Samp, cuccumella Suarez, i figli di ex arbitri assunti in società, ecc. Il tutto con gli osanna e le lodi dei giornalisti prezzolati, dei vertici federali e della Lega Calcio.
> 
> ...


Un conto è "scriverle", un conto è avere le carte e le prove da portare in giudizio e ottenere qualche risultato. Si spera che la procura le abbia e visto il casino successo probabilmente qualcosa c'è, anche se sicuramente non sarà sulla questione plusvalenze che purtroppo dal punto di vista giudiziario è debole.


----------



## Bataille (30 Novembre 2022)

A momenti godrei più per l'Atalanta in B che per la Juve. Ma solo _a momenti_.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Novembre 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> A momenti godrei più per l'Atalanta in B che per la Juve. Ma solo _a momenti_.


E se ci andassero a braccetto?
Come due compari..


----------



## mandraghe (30 Novembre 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Un conto è "scriverle", un conto è avere le carte e le prove da portare in giudizio e ottenere qualche risultato. Si spera che la procura le abbia e visto il casino successo probabilmente qualcosa c'è, anche se sicuramente non sarà sulla questione plusvalenze che purtroppo dal punto di vista giudiziario è debole.



Ok ma lo schifo era troppo evidente per non aver dubbi. Invece nessun giornalista ne ha mai nemmeno accennato. Anzi fino all'altro giorno si lodava il famoso "modello Juve".

Moggi la massimo taroccava la moviola nel baraccone di Biscardi; Andrea Ovino invece aveva così tanto potere che perfino giornalisti che si reputano seri e preparati quando parlavano della Juve improvvisamente diventavano ciechi, sordi e muti.


----------



## enigmistic02 (30 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scandalo Juve che si allarga sempre di più con il passare delle ore, ogni volta che emergono nuove intercettazioni.
> 
> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maurizio Arrivabene, in una intercettazione, conferma di conoscere "un debito con l'Atalanta mai ufficialmente conosciuto.". Dovrebbe scaturire dall'affare Romero-Demiral prima che l'argentino fosse venduto dai bergamaschi al Tottenham per 50 milioni di euro.
> Nel mirino anch l'affare Kulusevsky.
> ...


D'altronde quando gravina ha smorzato i toni anticipando la partecipazione a delinquere di altre società, capii che si trattava di una sorta di "mal comune, colpe condivise, sanzioni dimezzate".

E immagino che tenteranno di infilare nel pantano anche qualche big, non solo le cosiddette "succursali", cercando di puntare il dito sulle pagliuzze per distogliere lo sguardo dai mega travi. Solito modus operandi.


----------



## Bataille (30 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E se ci andassero a braccetto?
> Come due compari..



Non sognerei mai cotanta grazia. Mammagari!


----------



## mil77 (30 Novembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Puntualmente le intercettazioni escono appena DOPO le dimissioni generali. Che schifo l'Italia


Per forza prima era in mano alla Procura ed erano secretate (e cia mancherebbe altrimenti le indagini potevano andare a farsi benedire..). L'altro giorno le indagini sono state chiuse...dichiarate quali sono le imputazione....e adesso gli atti sono pubblici....


----------



## LukeLike (30 Novembre 2022)

In effetti, Cerri ceduto al Cagliari per 8,5 milioni dopo aver collezionato la bellezza di 0 presenze in maglia bianconera e Romagna passato sempre dalla Juve al Cagliari per 7,5 milioni dopo 1 anno in prestito al Brescia in Serie B, non erano parse operazioni limpidissime 

A proposito, qualcuno sa che fine abbia fatto Muratore? E Rovella?


----------



## mandraghe (30 Novembre 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> In effetti, Cerri ceduto al Cagliari per 8,5 milioni dopo aver collezionato la bellezza di 0 presenze in maglia bianconera e Romagna passato sempre dalla Juve al Cagliari per 7,5 milioni dopo 1 anno in prestito al Brescia in Serie B, non erano parse operazioni limpidissime
> 
> A proposito, qualcuno sa che fine abbia fatto Muratore? E Rovella?




Cerri quando venne preso dal Cagliari risultava essere il secondo acquisto più costoso nella storia del club.

Il Cagliari che si dissangua per un panchinaro mezzo sconosciuto. Perché? Invece tutto apposto, nessun retropensiero. Sia mai che i giornalai si ponessero questi elementari quesiti.

E Muratore? Pagato ben 8 milioni dall'Atalanta per poi andare in prestito in provincia senza mai indossare una volta la maglia nerazzurra.

Anche qua nessuna domanda.


----------



## Raryof (30 Novembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Cerri quando venne preso dal Cagliari risultava essere il secondo acquisto più costoso nella storia del club.
> 
> Il Cagliari che si dissangua per un panchinaro mezzo sconosciuto. Perché? Invece tutto apposto, nessun retropensiero. Sia mai che i giornalai si ponessero questi elementari quesiti.
> 
> ...


Bisognerebbe vedere le altre operazioni fatte magari dopo o prima sempre con i giovani tra le due squadre, il Cagliari non avrebbe mai speso quei soldi senza avere avuto un guadagno precedente.
Cercando un po' ho trovato un articolo sardo del 2018 prima del riscatto di Cerri in estate



> Nell’estate del 2015, l’asse sardo-piemontese s’è rafforzato: quando la squadra guidata da Rastelli si preparava alla serie B e quella di Allegri a (ri)dominare la scena italiana, Cerri (prestito gratuito), Tello (prestito con diritto di riscatto, «sciolto» al termine dell’annata) e Storari (svincolato) svestirono il bianconero e indossarono il rossoblù. L’anno successivo, con la A di nuovo al Sant’Elia, Isla (4 milioni in tre esercizi) e Padoin (570 mila in tre esercizi), svuotarono l’armadio di Vinovo e riempirono quello di _Asseminello_. Stesse azioni compiute, quest’estate, da Romagna; e inverse da Del Fabro.



In pratica la Juve ha fatto dei favori al Cagliari quando è sceso in B per arrivare poi ad avere dei vantaggi con i giochetti contabili, ovviamente il nome grosso doveva essere Barella ma finirà all'Inter l'anno dopo.

Ps: comprare anzi strapagare i giocatori alla Juve significava entrare nelle sue grazie e avere poi aiuti futuri, in questi casi dei pipponi in uscita buoni per salvarsi.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Novembre 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Non sognerei mai cotanta grazia. Mammagari!


Comunque sei un utente intelligentissimo.
Ti stimo e leggo sempre con interesse. 
In un mondo di social, like , apparenza e immagine prendi per buono questo mio apprezzamento epistolare senza tempo.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Novembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe vedere le altre operazioni fatte magari dopo o prima sempre con i giovani tra le due squadre, il Cagliari non avrebbe mai speso quei soldi senza avere avuto un guadagno precedente.
> Cercando un po' ho trovato un articolo sardo del 2018 prima del riscatto di Cerri in estate
> 
> 
> ...




Sarà un caso che Genoa e Cagliari vanno in b e dopo pochi mesi il potere dell’Ovino si sgretola? 

Siamo complottisti o stiamo facendo un elementare due + due? Chissà, certo che la casualità è sospetta.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Novembre 2022)

Il Capitano affonda con la nave.
Quindi la Vecchia ******** deve tirare giù con sé anche i servi e tutta la corte.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Novembre 2022)

Mah, io non la vedo mica positiva come la fate tutti.

Anzi, era preventivabile. Adesso fanno un minestrone mettendoci dentro tutti, per ripartire il dolo ed ammortizzarne gli effetti.

Che fanno, commissariano tutta la serie A? Passa come roba "tradizionale", un Sistema non scritto ma accettato con "ingenuità".

Un buffetto a tutti, "birichini !!!", e si passa oltre, con la strizzatina d'occhi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (30 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non voglio sentire parlare di 2-3 punti di penalizzazione, questi devono essere radiati.


Non accadrà mai purtroppo, ha troppi tifosi e poi è quotata in borsa


----------



## Blu71 (30 Novembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> *Il Capitano affonda con la nave.*
> Quindi la Vecchia ******** deve tirare giù con sé anche i servi e tutta la corte.




Ci sono sempre i Schettino…


----------



## Pungiglione (30 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scandalo Juve che si allarga sempre di più con il passare delle ore, ogni volta che emergono nuove intercettazioni.
> 
> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maurizio Arrivabene, in una intercettazione, conferma di conoscere "un debito con l'Atalanta mai ufficialmente conosciuto.". Dovrebbe scaturire dall'affare Romero-Demiral prima che l'argentino fosse venduto dai bergamaschi al Tottenham per 50 milioni di euro.
> Nel mirino anch l'affare Kulusevsky.
> ...


Nooooo ci dicevano che quel Cerri a nove, NOVE, 9 milioni di euro fosse un affare perché era un gggiovane talento  

Ora è a vegetare al Como ma sono sicuro che meritasse quello che di solito il Cagliari spende in un'intera sessione


----------



## kekkopot (30 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scandalo Juve che si allarga sempre di più con il passare delle ore, ogni volta che emergono nuove intercettazioni.
> 
> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maurizio Arrivabene, in una intercettazione, conferma di conoscere "un debito con l'Atalanta mai ufficialmente conosciuto.". Dovrebbe scaturire dall'affare Romero-Demiral prima che l'argentino fosse venduto dai bergamaschi al Tottenham per 50 milioni di euro.
> Nel mirino anch l'affare Kulusevsky.
> ...


Chi l'avrebbe mai detto?


----------



## Maximo (30 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scandalo Juve che si allarga sempre di più con il passare delle ore, ogni volta che emergono nuove intercettazioni.
> 
> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maurizio Arrivabene, in una intercettazione, conferma di conoscere "un debito con l'Atalanta mai ufficialmente conosciuto.". Dovrebbe scaturire dall'affare Romero-Demiral prima che l'argentino fosse venduto dai bergamaschi al Tottenham per 50 milioni di euro.
> Nel mirino anch l'affare Kulusevsky.
> ...


"Stile Juventus". Non mi stupisco di nulla


----------



## Hellscream (30 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scandalo Juve che si allarga sempre di più con il passare delle ore, ogni volta che emergono nuove intercettazioni.
> 
> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maurizio Arrivabene, in una intercettazione, conferma di conoscere "un debito con l'Atalanta mai ufficialmente conosciuto.". Dovrebbe scaturire dall'affare Romero-Demiral prima che l'argentino fosse venduto dai bergamaschi al Tottenham per 50 milioni di euro.
> Nel mirino anch l'affare Kulusevsky.
> ...


Ma quindi...?


----------



## chicagousait (30 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scandalo Juve che si allarga sempre di più con il passare delle ore, ogni volta che emergono nuove intercettazioni.
> 
> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maurizio Arrivabene, in una intercettazione, conferma di conoscere "un debito con l'Atalanta mai ufficialmente conosciuto.". Dovrebbe scaturire dall'affare Romero-Demiral prima che l'argentino fosse venduto dai bergamaschi al Tottenham per 50 milioni di euro.
> Nel mirino anch l'affare Kulusevsky.
> ...


Il vaso di Pandora è forse aperto


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Novembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma quindi...?


video sempre spettacolare, ma in che occasione l'han fatto?


----------



## mandraghe (30 Novembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma quindi...?




Tra un po’ sarà la mer.da ad offendersi per essere accostata alla Juve


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Novembre 2022)

.


----------



## danjr (30 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scandalo Juve che si allarga sempre di più con il passare delle ore, ogni volta che emergono nuove intercettazioni.
> 
> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maurizio Arrivabene, in una intercettazione, conferma di conoscere "un debito con l'Atalanta mai ufficialmente conosciuto.". Dovrebbe scaturire dall'affare Romero-Demiral prima che l'argentino fosse venduto dai bergamaschi al Tottenham per 50 milioni di euro.
> Nel mirino anch l'affare Kulusevsky.
> ...


Noi possiamo dormire tra sette guanciali, mai messa plusvalenza


----------



## danjr (30 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> troveranno il modo di inficcarci pure Caldaia e Pipiton?


non so ci abbiamo perso e basta valutandolo come bonucci. Higuain era un prestito non concretizzato


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scandalo Juve che si allarga sempre di più con il passare delle ore, ogni volta che emergono nuove intercettazioni.
> 
> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maurizio Arrivabene, in una intercettazione, conferma di conoscere "un debito con l'Atalanta mai ufficialmente conosciuto.". Dovrebbe scaturire dall'affare Romero-Demiral prima che l'argentino fosse venduto dai bergamaschi al Tottenham per 50 milioni di euro.
> Nel mirino anch l'affare Kulusevsky.
> ...


Con le plusvalenze non potranno fare nulla, perché non ci sono parametri oggettivi sui quali si basano le valutazioni dei calciatori. Diversa la questione stipendi. Li rischiano.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scandalo Juve che si allarga sempre di più con il passare delle ore, ogni volta che emergono nuove intercettazioni.
> 
> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maurizio Arrivabene, in una intercettazione, conferma di conoscere "un debito con l'Atalanta mai ufficialmente conosciuto.". Dovrebbe scaturire dall'affare Romero-Demiral prima che l'argentino fosse venduto dai bergamaschi al Tottenham per 50 milioni di euro.
> Nel mirino anch l'affare Kulusevsky.
> ...


Dai che forse iniziano davvero a divertirci, non vedo l'ora di sapere cosa verrà fuori.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Novembre 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Con le plusvalenze non potranno fare nulla, perché non ci sono parametri oggettivi sui quali si basano le valutazioni dei calciatori. Diversa la questione stipendi. Li rischiano.


Non è detto. Se dovessero saltar fuori intercettazioni in cui si parla chiaramente delle plusvalenze in rapporto ad accordi ambigui, la situazione potrebbe cambiare anche su quel fronte.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Novembre 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Con le plusvalenze non potranno fare nulla, perché non ci sono parametri oggettivi sui quali si basano le valutazioni dei calciatori. Diversa la questione stipendi. Li rischiano.



bha anche qui non so come la procura può dire cose simili. 42 operazioni di plusvalenza (da scambio giocatori, non cash ovviamente) in pochi anni. Non 1, quarantadue. La maggior parte coinnvolgono giocatori di serie C scambiati per milioni di Euro quando in serie C forse esistono una manciata di operazioni cash milionarie in tre decenni. Il Novara che scambia un giocatore per QUATTRO milioni, quando la massima spesa per un cartellino è di 100 mila euro nella loro storia. Come fanno a non essere parametri oggettivi questi? allora vale tutto, la finanza a casa mia com'è che viene con le tabelline per vedere se tutto è a prezzi di mercato? posso inventarmi che i miei prodotti velgono 10 o 100 volte tanto perchè li faccio meglio. Com'è che Leao deve pagare 20 milioni allo Sporting, come fanno a valutare un danno di un cartellino? solo in ITAGLIA.


----------



## sampapot (1 Dicembre 2022)

a questi gobbi......la mafia gli fa un baffo!!!


----------



## kekkopot (1 Dicembre 2022)

I merdazzurri invocano già lo scudetto di cartone  A loro si che piace vincere sul campo


----------



## kekkopot (1 Dicembre 2022)

La cosa incredibile di questa vicenda è che, come al solito, era lampante e sotto gli occhi di tutti. Com'è possibile che sia voluto tanto che saltasse fuori?

Mi sono fatto un giro sui forum di squadre estere ed un commento comune potrebbe essere "the last club in the world you expect this from." o "Doping, bribing refs, and now economic fraud. They just can't stop cheating can they". Lo stile di questa maf...ehm squadra è riconosciuto in tutto il mondo. La cosa peggiore è che è per colpa di questi è tutta Italia a fare l'ennesima figuraccia internazionale.


----------



## Zenos (1 Dicembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> La cosa incredibile di questa vicenda è che, come al solito, era lampante e sotto gli occhi di tutti. Com'è possibile che sia voluto tanto che saltasse fuori?
> 
> Mi sono fatto un giro sui forum di squadre estere ed un commento comune potrebbe essere "the last club in the world you expect this from." o "Doping, bribing refs, and now economic fraud. They just can't stop cheating can they". Lo stile di questa maf...ehm squadra è riconosciuto in tutto il mondo. La cosa peggiore è che è per colpa di questi è tutta Italia a fare l'ennesima figuraccia internazionale.


Già a Marzo la Procura della FIGC aveva aperto un fascicolo poi frettolosamente chiuso dopo appena un mese con l'archiviazione.
Oltre a Juve e satelliti fossi in loro un giretto negli uffici di Figc,Coni e Aia me lo farei. Oltre a mettere una decina di cimici nella Sala Var.


----------

